

Chromebook's biggest fan: Linus Torvalds - wagtail
http://www.zdnet.com/chromebooks-biggest-fan-linus-torvalds-7000012842/

======
noinsight
What DE he is running is more interesting than the distro. I'd like to know
how Gnome and KDE fare with the huge resolution.

